# Call for a beginner



## Guest (Jan 21, 2001)

What is the best and easiest call for a beginner?? I'am 71 yrs old and this spring will be my very first turkey hunt, so make it easy for me. Thanks in advance and wish me LUCK,both with the calling and hunting.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Old hunter, I would agree with Trout about using a push/pull pin box call for a beginner. These calls are hard to make a mistake on, and they are easy to use, and they don't require much movement to make a call in close.
James "Winky" Hicks makes the best sounding push/pull pin box call that I have heard. It is called "THE SWEET WILD HEN" These calls are handmade out of "old" woods and you can not find them in a store. You have to order from himself and he is quite a character to talk to. You can call him and he will even send you the call first and then you can pay him. You will not be disapointed.
I own his COMBO/SLATE push/pull pin box call and love it. It is always with me in the field.
Here is his web page, please check it out.
Good luck this spring Old Hunter...SnS
www.hicksturkeycallers.com 


[This message has been edited by StrutnSpur (edited 01-21-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks Guys for the info, I'm sure you made my first experience with turkey hunting alot easier. That push pull call sounds easy enought to use, Oh by the way sent E-Mail to Winky for info on his call.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Old Hunter, Did you get you one of those "Winky" Hicks calls yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

SNS, I called Winky and the Call was to be sent last Friday 2-2 01. I should be getting it today or tomarrow. You were right he sure is a pleasure to talk with and he likes to talk and demo his call on the phone, if I can use it like he does should have turkeys all over me. Thanks again for the info. can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

StrutnSpur: Thanks for the call info. I'm going to order one too.


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi hunter.Did you get your push pull yet is it the combo slate like SNS was talking about?If so how do you like it.Is this a call that can be attached to your gun?
JOHN 



------------------
Work to survive,live to hunt!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2001)

BTS, haven't received my call as yet, should get it any day now as it has been sent. I will let you know the answer to your question and how I like the call, as it is suppose to be easy to use and a very good call. STS has one so he could tell you better than me.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

BTS, This call does not come with a gun clip on it, but I'm sure you can make it adapt to fit the gun barrel if you would like to do that by making clips to fit the barrell or take some from another call and screw them onto this one.
I personaly don't like the gun mounted calls, but of course I use a mouth call for close in work...SnS


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Received the caller from Winky and it really sounds excellent. But now the bad news, sent it back as I will not be able to use it as I will be going to Cardiac Rehab everyday until my old ticker gets pumping better. I guess at my age I can't expect everything to work as it did 30 years ago, maybe I'll be able to hunt next fall if the Good Lord lets me. Thanks SNS for all the good advice, have a excellent hunt and be careful.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Old Hunter, I'm really sad that you have to go through all that. I really wanted to hear that you scored on one of these fine birds this spring. I sure hope and pray that you get that chance in the future. I will be here to help you anytime. 
I hope that you will still be able to chat with us here. Please stay in touch. Even if it is to say hello...Ok
I will ask the great spirit to look over you...Tony


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

Sorry to hear the bad news hunter. I know how much I am looking forward to turkey hunting this spring, will be thinking about you .Hope everything turns out well for you so you can go next season.If you want to send that call to me i will buy it from you.
JOHN 

------------------
Work to survive,live to hunt!!!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Old Hunter, Sorry to hear about your health problems and I wish you the best of luck and a speedy return to the woods. If you haven't sent that call back yet I wouldn't mind buying it from you. I don't know what they cost but I'd give you whatever you payed for it. Let me know. You can e-mail me if you like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks Guys , yes I will be here on the forum as there isn't much else I can do until the weather warms up and I can get out other than going to Rehab. Thanks Again


----------

